# New Snapper Z



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

This new Z is going to be mowing somewhere near you. The Snapper Company has this new machine that's almost to good to believe. First off, it is the least expensive Zero Turn Rider on the market with a true Hydraulic Drive System. It uses a Hydro-Gear variable pump and Parker-Ross wheel motors. This is what all the Commerical ZTR's use, only smaller in size. The 44" and 50" decks are Simplicity's true and proven. I have only received a 44" and it's already been sold. If you can find one at a dealer, you need to go ride it. This is one of the best looking machines designed for the homeowner that I've seen come on the market in years. If you have never used a ZTR you don't know what you are missing ( a couple of extra hours to go fishing etc. ).  

I almost forgot the best part, the price , only $3899.00 for the 18hp Kohler with a 44" cut or the 20hp with the 50" for $4599.00


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

It is most likely a great machine but they just don't look like a tractor enough for me. 
Rodster:elephant:


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Rodster, You're absolutely correct, while they are great for mowing, they will not compete with a tractor for pulling garden carts etc. That's why there is a healthly market for both products.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

My only problem is getting enough to sell. I hate having to tell customers that they are on order and we are awaiting delivery of more. I guess in this fast paced world we should slow down and enjoy what we have.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

How long does it take when you place an order to when you get it.
Jody


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Jodyand, On new production models or first year models,it's rough as we always have more demand than we can get. On regular equipment during the year we can get Snapper's in two days direct from the factory in Georgia. We have 14 of the new consumer Z's still on order and I have no idea when they'll be in. As soon as they build more is the answer I get. Snapper has a better delivery system for us than does Cub. On the Cub side our freight program is $30,000 on one order. This is no big deal except you can't order anything special for anyone and get it unless you pay a 15% freight amount. This puts the mower above retail and I don't think anybody wants to pay more than retail, especially me. We placed our orders for Cub which was over 45 days ago and we haven't seen any 2004 tractors as of yet, however we purchased 25 2003 Cub's to have something to sell now. Manufacturers build to order so if you want it you better order it. I wish I had a simple answer to your question but I don't. We try to sell what we order and we've been blessed in the past. On the plus side we sell a lot of Toro Z-Masters and they are in bonded warehouses in NC so we can get them next day, however our salesman for Toro doesn't like for us to have less than 8 or 10 in Stock. I will say they have been good to us. You can't beat next day delivery.


----------



## dlh2 (Dec 6, 2003)

I an seriously considering purchasing either the new 44" Snapper Fast Cut Z or the Simplicity Consumer Z this winter rather than wait untill spring when, I suspect, they will be in VERY short supply. I've looked at the Snapper, but have not seen the Simplicity in person. I'm leaning towards the Simplicity for $100 more because of the front suspension that I see on their web site. I can't help but believe that that feature is worth the additional $100. Initially I would have guessed that they both would be using a Ferris designed deck, but do I understand you right in that they BOTH use a Simplicity deck or does the Snapper use a Snapper designed deck?


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

dlh2, They use the same deck except for the rollers on the rear. The Snapper version has a suspended deck with four wheels to prevent scalping, where the Simplicity uses the roller on the rear. I've rode both and would like to say that the springs on the front are for marketing purposes only on the Simplicity version. They do not work like the larger units Simplicity makes. The front axle on the Snapper pivots nicely giving you a good ride. On the Simplicity, it has the same system except springs on each side that puts pressure on the axle. The Simplicity I drove up a bank and when turning at the top of the hill the front wheel came off the ground because the springs had too much pressure where the Snapper would keep both front wheels on the ground. I actually think on these two machines that the Snapper will have the better ride. Of course I'm a Snapper dealer which some would say I'm biased but I do like the RED color better and I like the suspended deck better for the hills and terain that we have here in the foothills of NC. I do think that you should buy from the dealer that you want to do business with. I would rather decide on the dealer than the colors. By the way they have some new interest free money on them now through Jan 2005. Let me know if I can answer any more questions you have. Thanks and welcome to the TractorForum.
By the way, I think your Snapper dealer can give you a better advantage on price, depending on how many he's buying.


----------



## dlh2 (Dec 6, 2003)

amicks, Thank you very much for your reply. Very interesting info. I just assumed that Simplicity's "independent suspension" meant that they had SPLIT the pivoting front axle so that each side could swing independently of the other side and each side was supported by a spring. I agree, it really makes no sense to add resistance to each side of a solid pivoting axle with a spring. That just decreases the ability of that axle to pivot and makes it act more like a non-pivoting arrangement. I see how it would have a greater tendency to lift a front wheel, as you said, because I have driven a few ZTRs that don't pivot and it's easy to lift a front wheel under some circumstances when turning. Makes me wonder why Simplicity didn't spend a couple of extra bucks and cut that front axle in half, add one more bolt for a pivot point and have a truly independent front suspension.

Speaking of dealers--There are very few Simplicity dealers in my area (Pensacola, Fl)--none close by. And I rarely see anyone using a Simplicity mower around here. On the other hand, Snappers are EVERYWHERE and they have a good dealer network in this area. There is a great Snapper dealer within 10 minutes of me.

I came real close to buying a Gravely/Ariens 1640 or the Cub Z Force last summer but now I'm glad I waited. I think the Snapper/Simplicity Z's have raised the bar. BTW, I really don't "need" a ZTR. I have a perfectly good little JD GX85 rear engine rider now. But I just WANT one!! I'm envious when I see all the commercial guys on their Exmarks, Hustlers and Scags! Looks like fun!

Thanks again for your help. I really like this forum. Has anyone thought about a section dedicated to residential ZTRs? Maybe "ZTRs vs Tractors"


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlh2 _
> *Thanks again for your help. I really like this forum. Has anyone thought about a section dedicated to residential ZTRs? Maybe "ZTRs vs Tractors"  *


Welcome dlh2, :hello: glad you like it here! We can debate the finer points of ZTR's versus tractors in the shade tree lounge. That would be fun. Looking forward to it. Whenever your ready, get a thread started on that subject. I'm sure you'll get some lively responses. Just keep it clean and fun! :smiles:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Wait just a minute*

Argee
Is This Keep it Clean and Fun something new? Why wasn't I Told?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Wait just a minute*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *Argee
> Is This Keep it Clean and Fun something new? Why wasn't I Told? *


Ha Ha Ha Ha :smiles: I just thought we'd try something different! Ha Ha Ha Ha :lmao:


----------

